# Finale user wanting to start doing more



## BopEuph (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm a pro musician in Orlando, and make a lot of my income as a copyist. Now, I want to try to do my own work, with a virtual orchestra rather than hire the musicians.

I have written my own stuff on Finale, and Finale sounds just don't have what I need.

Very soon, I need to build a new machine, anyway. This laptop handles every bit of computing I do that my phone doesn't, and my musical demands are just getting too heavy to not have a dedicated computer.

I have plenty of experience using Acid from my younger days, and have taken MIDI classes in college that included Logic and Sonar. Although, it's been years since I've really done much work with anything besides Acid, so it probably doesn't matter what I get there.

Because I'm a reader and think like an old school composer, I plan to write in Finale and then import the MIDI files into the DAW. I'm also very poor at keyboard (I BARELY passed piano class in college, and was passed out of pity), so playing into a DAW would be awkward for me.

So basically, my computer will have a few hard drives, one for programs, one for synths, and one for recordings. I have the Focusrite Scarlett audio interface already, and plan to use that with the machine. I also have a Korg X5D that's connected to the Scarlett, but I rarely play anything in with my lack of keyboarding skills.

So, with the exception of the actual sounds, is there any special software or hardware I have forgotten (mixing consoles, MIDI yoke, etc.)?

I know this post is very unorganized, I just don't know where to start or where this post really needs to go.

Nick


----------



## rgames (Jul 5, 2012)

You don't say what your budget is and it's a pretty broad question, so it's tough to answer.

However, if you're completely new to virtual instruments then the simplest solution is to pick out a sequencer (Cubase, Logic, Sonar, whatever) and a few basic libraries. Maybe even just one to start with.

Then just take the MIDI from Finale and start learning how to sequence. It really is a "learn by doing" sort of task. Just work your way through it, post questions here when you hit a block, and keep chugging along.

Finale has tried to add sequencer-like features but the sad truth is that they're, well, pretty sad. You'll never get the level of realism that you can achieve with a sequencer. Assuming realism with a virtual orchestra is your goal, of course. You'll never get there (with current technology) but you can get a lot closer than you can with Finale.

rgames


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really know what my budget is right now. I do, however, want to start small, in both hardware and software ideas.

But I am curious--are there any hardware items outside of the computer and MIDI keyboard needed? How is an analog mixer helpful in this situation?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

A mixer is not necessary, if you are only using virtual instruments, and not even necessary if you record live stuff (although that might depend on other things).

Basically you absolutely need:

1) Computer powerful enough to run your sequencer and sample template. There are various other things here to talk about, but let's wait until you get to the stage of picking out what parts to use.

2) Monitor, keyboard and mouse

3) Soundcard

4) Decent audio monitors and/or headphones (preferably active, so you don't need an amp).

5) Sequencer

6) Virtual Instruments

Everything else is optional, and will depend on your preferred workflow.

D


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome, thanks. 

Yeah, a good set of studio monitors are something that I need eventually. I'm currently running some cheap bookshelf speakers through a Crown amp.

One question I do have: I am planning on putting the sounds on their own internal hard disk on the computer, and the programs on another. I will eventually add a third hard disk for recording audio files.

I have been told that this is the best way to work a music computer. Samples on one drive, audio on another, programs on another. So, where do I save the project files?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

BopEuph @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, a good set of studio monitors are something that I need eventually. I'm currently running some cheap bookshelf speakers through a Crown amp.
> 
> ...


If you don't have good monitoring and a properly treated room, then decent headphones are a must. This will be much better than a pair of cr*ppy speakers in an untreated room.

Samples go on at least one drive, depending on what sort of drive it is, and how many samples are going to be playing at a time. Project files can go on the audio drive.

D


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 6, 2012)

Got it. Thanks.

So, the C drive should only be for programs? When I'm doing my copywork and creating PDF files for the jobs, or have scans of the music I'm copying, I put all that on the audio drive as well? These files are pretty small, though--I have thousands of files in my copywork folder, and it's less than 2GB.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

BopEuph @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> Got it. Thanks.
> 
> So, the C drive should only be for programs? When I'm doing my copywork and creating PDF files for the jobs, or have scans of the music I'm copying, I put all that on the audio drive as well? These files are pretty small, though--I have thousands of files in my copywork folder, and it's less than 2GB.


Yes, these sort of files are not streamed, so there should be no problem. I've always put Nuendo files, audio files and Sibelius files on the same drive, and have had no problems.

D


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 6, 2012)

And what you're also saying is, I need to buy all three drives now? I was going to buy two now and then get the third when I recover from the financial blow from getting the computer. Guess that's not an option.


----------



## Daryl (Jul 6, 2012)

BopEuph @ Fri Jul 06 said:


> And what you're also saying is, I need to buy all three drives now? I was going to buy two now and then get the third when I recover from the financial blow from getting the computer. Guess that's not an option.


Drives are cheap. I would get them now.

D


----------



## JohnG (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with the three-drive approach (or more really, but...)

1. Boot drive for programs

2. Sample drive (one or more)

3. Record drive on which to record any audio.

Many people are using Solid State Drives for sample drives these days. A smaller number use SSDs for boot drives.

You will also want some kind of backup system, even if it's just a portable drive, to back up your sequences and audio files. Probably you already have that for your Finale work, so perhaps that's already in place.

If you are trying to go for a single computer to do everything, it will need to be beefy.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 6, 2012)

That's what I thought. This computer will do everything musically; any other things, like word processing or internet surfing...or even light gaming if I feel the need (though I don't game much any more at all), will be on a separate machine.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jul 6, 2012)

When I was new to the VSTi world, I bought the PLay Complete Compers Collection.
If I would do things over, I would buy kontakt (It's quite pricey but atm it has 50% off) but it allows you to buy 3rd party libraries later on. 
I would also definitely buy Albion. 
For pianos I would use the grand 3 (steinberg) or Ivory.


----------



## BopEuph (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

When I get this rig set up, I was planning one first working up my mixing chops by starting with a Bach suite, and try to learn the inner workings of a solo instrument. Then do a string quartet. Then do a brass and woodwind small ensemble, and work my way up to a symphonic movement, starting with something simple like Mozart, then work on more modern stuff like Mahler and Holst.

I'm no composer, so figure it's a good start to work on proficiency with the programs before getting frustrated with learning the software while getting frustrated composing. And I imagine it helps working with these pieces to give me ideas.

Have any of you tried this approach before?


----------

